# Gloves for gasoline



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

I share your annoyance with disposable things, but a handful of nitrile gloves really aren't making a difference, except as a matter of principle. Sometimes you have to let pragmatism take over.

Especially with the amount of times you'd have to use these thigns. One or two power outages a year, a few fillups per outage? Maybe buy a better can and funnel that don't spill as much


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The label will read - ATLAS Nitrile TOUGH NT370BBK for large size - made in Vietnam.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info.
I would like to go with the Atlas Nitrile, but not sure which size to get. It's going to be either L or XL.
My palm measurement is 4.5" across at the widest point (the base of the thumb), and 7.7" from the tip of my middle finger to the wrist.

Makes sense to get the 4-pak from Amazon, as it's only about twice the cost of a single pair. I think I can use these gloves for a lot of other work as well.

FW


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd like to know how your getting any gas on your hands in the first place?
I own 3, lawn mowers, 2, generators, 2, weedwackers, gas powered hedger, and never once have gotten gas on my hands.
If I did I'd wipe it off with a rag or go wash my hands, no recycling, no waste.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

KE2KB said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I would like to go with the Atlas Nitrile, but not sure which size to get. It's going to be either L or XL.
> My palm measurement is 4.5" across at the widest point (the base of the thumb), and 7.7" from the tip of my middle finger to the wrist.
> 
> ...


 If you have an ACE hardware store stop in and try a pair on for size then on ebay they can be purchased in half dozen lots for $3.33 / pair shipping included.

Some may say "shame on you" but no shame as much money I spend at ACE, my favorite small hardware store.

Get a grip, you bet. Until they get some age one can pick a needle from a hard surface. My son that bow hunts wasn't interested until he tried them and now doesn't go without a pair. The only negative I've found is in warmer weather ones hands can get a little sweaty.

OH, forgot one other negative. iphones don't do well so I snip the end off of pinkie finger. Tried pointer on first pair and pinkie is better for a couple of reasons.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

joecaption said:


> I'd like to know how your getting any gas on your hands in the first place?
> I own 3, lawn mowers, 2, generators, 2, weedwackers, gas powered hedger, and never once have gotten gas on my hands.
> If I did I'd wipe it off with a rag or go wash my hands, no recycling, no waste.


Using the "Blitz" gas cans, it's nearly impossible not to get a little gas on the hands. The way they are designed, the spout is immersed in the gas when closed, so when you remove the cap and take the spout out to pour, you have to touch the gas. I really hate those cans, but cannot justify spending the $40-50 for the better ones.

Sure, I can just wash my hands, but the smell of gas remains on them for some time, and I don't like it. In addition, my skin dries out and cracks.
I am going to start using a funnel and pouring the gas directly from the can, sans spout. The spout and its cap will be used only to cap the can.
It's amazing that those spouts are allowed on the market. I tried one bran-new, never used yesterday and it failed to open. I ended up breaking the spring off in the process, then finally managing to open it. Piece of junk. But as I said, I could just go out and get myself a couple of good cans, then no problem.

FW

edit: Realized that I didn't need to keep the spout inverted in the can to properly seal it. Just keep the little cap on the bottom and replace the spout in the pour position. It's a really stupid design, but it's what I've got to work with for now.


----------

